# Chanel Goodies!



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

I hauled a few more bits from Chanel! 

  	Bronzer Rose
  	JC blush Rose Ecrin
  	RC Aventure
  	RC Romance
  	RA Adorable

  	Loving them all!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 23, 2011)

What a great haul! I love the RCs.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

mjacqueline said:


> What a great haul! I love the RCs.



 	I love them, too!  And I have been wearing my Dior Addicts that I bought this spring a lot in the past 2 weeks so I am perfectly primed to wear these lovelies too!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

another amazing haul Debi!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 24, 2011)

you have convinced me to try chanel. I don't think my wallet is going to like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	what are your favorite products from chanel so far?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely the lipsticks. RA, RC's and RC Shines.  The are very moisturizing, smooth on the lips, but never gooey, very beautiful colours and long lasting. They leave a nice stain on your lips, but not on the glass you drink from, so after eating I still have some colour and that is rare!!  That made them a winner for me!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 24, 2011)

sounds great!!!  *grabs keys to drive to the chanel counter!*


----------



## Hippymeow (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yum! I've been looking to get a chanel lippy some time soon, which one would you reccomend?


----------

